#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  ابن طيبة و ابن البلد في صحبة رمضانية

## boukybouky

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= ابن طيبة
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = ابن البلد
اللون الأسود = أ/ عاطف هلال*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بضيوفي الكرام في ثاني لقاءات شهر رمضان 
كل عام و انتما بخير أعاد الله علينا هذه الايام باليمن و البركات 
و بلغنا ليلة القدر و كتبنا من عتقائها

و يتجدد القاء اليوم مع إثنين من أعضاء المنتدى ...
و كالعادة إثنين بدأ تعارفهم من خلال المنتدى 
لقاء اليوم  مع   
 ابن طيبة و ابن البلد 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك ابن طيبة و سعيدة بتواجدك معي في هذا اللقاء ...و الحقيقة بتكون سعادتي كبيرة عندما يكون اللقاء مع أصدقاء لي أيضا فأشعر بالتقارب في الحوار و لا أجد الصعوبة في إختيار كلماتي رغم انها في بعض الأحيان لا تسعفني بالترحيب اللائق ...فأهلاً و مرحباً بك أخي العزيز

أهلاً و مرحباً بك ابن البلد سعيدة بتواجدك في الصحبة اليوم ، ابن البلد هو أخ عزيزحقيقي و أيضاً عنده قدرة فائقة لإستفزازي و الحمد الله  و رغم غضبي في بعض الأحيان منه من مواقف هو يعلمها جيداً إلا انني يجب أن اقول له اليوم أنني أشكره على مواقف أخرى كانت له وقفات رائعة معي فيها.   

كل سنة وانت طيبة بوكي وابن طيبة
ورمضان كريم 


بداية كل سنة و انتما بخير و رمضان كريم و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين جميعا



يقال أن الصداقة علاقة عطاء فنحن نتلقاها و لا نستجديها...
ما هو رأي ابن طيبة و ابن البلد في هذه المقولة؟

نعم الصداقة علاقة عطاء و لكنها من منظوري الشخصي هي علاقة حب في الله و هي الاكثر دواما و الاكثر تماسكا فالحب لله بسببه و لاجله سبحانه و تعالي بدون غرض او ميل او هوى
( سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ...... ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرقا عليه ....... ) رواه البخاري1423 ومسلم

و ما تعليقك ابن البلد؟

بيتهيألي ان الصداقة يجب البحث عنها ولا يجوز إنتظارها أو تلقيها من أحد 
بل يجب علينا تقديم ما يستحق لإيجاد الصداقة وعندما نجدها يجب علينا بذل الجهد للحفاظ عليها 
والجملة صحيحه في عدم إستجداء الصداقه بكل تأكيد .


بمناسبة شهر رمضان...
ابن طيبة ما هو الموقف الذي كلما جاء رمضان يتذكره ابن طيبة دوماً و يعيش معه كأنه يحدث اليوم؟

القيام بتجهيز زينة رمضان و اقوم بها حتي الان

أعلم عنك ابن البلد انك تفكر كثيراً في كلمات الأغاني و ترتبط معك بمواقف عامة...ما هي الأغنية الرمضانية التي تستمتع بها و تجعلك تسرح معها في مواقف و ما هي تلك المواقف و الذكريات؟

هي أغاني رمضان هي نفسها ذكريات ومواقف رمضان
كل أغاني رمضان حلوة جدا و من أحب الأغاني أغنية وحوي يا وحي لأحمد عبد القادر
اللي بيشرح فيها أستهلال رمضان وذهاب شعبان
ومميزات الصيام
و لم الأصدقاء للإحتفال برمضان
وخير رمضان في كل مكان

وكمان أغنية رمضان جانا لمحمد بعد المطلب
وأغنية أهو جه يا ولاد 
خصوصا الصفارة اللي في اول الغنوة 


كيف بدأ التعارف بين ابن طيبة و ابن البلد و متى شعر ابن طيبة انه يعامل صديق؟؟  

ابتدي تعارفنا من خلال لقاء بنادي المعلمين بالجزيرة و اللقاءات دي علي فكرة كانت بتقوي العلاقة بين اعضاء المنتدي و ده كان بينعكس في صورة اجابية علي المنتدي و تقدمه...و لما ابتدت تقل جدا اللقاءات دي اصبح المنتدي يتراجع 
عموما من اول لقاء او تاني لقاء كانت علاقتي جامدة بأحمد و بكل اللي كانوا بيحضروا الاجتماعات معانا، لكن تطورت العلاقة مع احمد الي صداقة مع تكرر اللقاءات و الحمد لله 
و لكن عايز اقول حاجة مهمة انا صديق لاحمد صلاح بس.. مش احمد صلاح و ابن البلد !!! 

هو انت شايف فرق بين أحمد صلاح و ابن البلد؟؟

ايوة فيه فرق بين أحمد صلاح وابن البلد...أحمد صلاح هو صاحبي لكن ابن البلد هو مشرف عام منتدى أبناء مصر نادر ما بختلف مع أحم صلاح لكن دوماً أختلف مع ابن البلد

ابن البلد ما هو الموقف الذي تتذكره لابن طيبة و كلما مرت الأيام لا تنساه؟

لي مواقف كتيرة مع ابن طيبة لا تنسى بس الحمد لله كلها كانت مواقف خير وجميلة حتى موقف اللي تم إستدعائنا فيه من مباحث الإنترنت في مديرية أمن القاهرة 
كان في مشكلة لرفع أحد الأشخاص كتاب والإشارة إلي موقعنا وأعتبر صاحب الكتاب أن هذا إنتهاك لحقوق الملكية وأقام دعوة قضائية ضددنا
ولكن الموقف عدى على خير والحمد لله
وهو من المواقف التي لا تنسى أبدا
كنا أصدقاء كروانة واحده 

وأيضا في البداية كان هناك مشكلة مع ابن طيبة 
هو كان مسجل باسم تاني يمكن ابن فرعون 
أو حاجه زي كده مش متذكر ولكن كان مختار اسم تاني غير ابن طيبة
ونزل مشاركة وقال أنها خاصه به لكن كانت منقولة او تخيل لنا أنها منقوله
وهنا كانت نقطة تحول لتكوين شخصية ابن طيبة في مخيلتي 
فمعرفتي به من خلال كتابته أنه لا يقوم بنقل شيء دون ذكر المصدر
راسلت ابن طيبة للوقوف على صحة الأمر ولكن بداخلي أنه مثله مثل بعض الأعضاء من ينقلون دون ذكر المصدر
وكانت إجابة ابن طيبة أنه لم ينقل شيء من اي موقع أخر وأن الأمر يتعلق بتلخيصه لاحد الكتب
وطبعا أنا مصدقتش
ولما أتقابلت مع معتز لاول مرة في لقاء من لقاءات المنتدى
لقيته جايب الكتاب وبيقولي أهوو الكتاب اللي نقلت منه المقدمة 
وعدى الموضوع على خير الحمد لله 



أريد أن أتعرف على وجهة نظر ابن طيبة و ابن البلد في صداقة الإترنت ؟

دائما ما اسمع عن اقوال مثل العالم الافتراضي و العالم الوهي – يقصد بذلك عالم النت و لكن من وجهة نظري ان العالم النظري يساوي عالم الواقع الذي نعيش فيه فكما في عالم الواقع هناك علاقات كالصداقة و غيرها يكتب عليها الفشل و كذلك في العالم الافتراضي و اذا كان البعض يتعلل باننا لا نري من نحادثهم فهلا رايناهم ثم نحكم عليه هل هم اصدقاء حقيقة ام لا.

في عالم الإنترنت يمكنك التعرف وتكون آلاف الأصدقاء يوميا دون عناء 
ولكن لتعرف على صديق واحد حقيقي ده صعب أوي خصوصا أن عالم الإنترنت مليء بالخداع والمكر وزيف الحقائق
ولكن عند إيجاد هذا الصديق الحقيقي فان الصداقة تدوم كثيرا جدا وربما تفوق الصداقة الحقيقة بالخارج.


تمر بنا جميعاً أوقات نشعر انه لا جدوى من أي شئ ....متى كان آخر مرة شعر فيها ابن طيبة بهذا الشعور و لماذا؟

منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة 
اما لماذا لانني شعرت انني اصارع طواحين الهواء مثل دون كيشوتو ان كل ما افعله لا طائل من ورائه

و هل يا ترى مازلت تشعر بنفس الإحساس الآن؟؟

 طبعاااااااااااااااا

 و هل ترى هناك أمل في تغيير هذا الإحساس؟

 الأمل في التغيير سيحدث عندما يعود لأبناء مصر كل من غابوا عنه 


الإنسان عامة في حياته يمر بمحطات يقف عند كل واحدة منها يسترجع و يقيم...
ما هي محطات ابن البلد في منتدى أبناء مصر...ليتك تعرفنا المواقف التي حدثت في المنتدى التي وقفت عندها لإعادة تقييم سواء على المستوى الشخصي او على مستوى المنتدى مشرفين و أعضاء

المواقف اللي حصلت واللي بتحصل في المنتدى كتير جدا
مش بقف عند كل موقف فيها ولكن دائما أبدا بعيد تقييم الموقف اثناء الموقف نفسه للوصول لحل 
ربما يكون الحل لا يعجب الكثيرين منا
ولكني مقتنع أن بعض المواقف تحتاج لجراءة و حزم فيها 
وإرضاء الجميع شيء مستحيل

و اعتقد سرعة أيضاً في بعض الأحيان، مش تهور..... لكن عامل الوقت مؤثر بجد



في بداية التعارف من خلال المنتدى بيكن التعامل مع اسم مستخدم خلف شاشة فيما بعد يتحول البعض منهم إلى أشخاص حقيقية في حياتنا ....في تقدير ابن طيبة و ابن البلد هل هذا أفادهما أم كانت له آثاره السيئة؟

بالطبع له كل الاثر الايجابي لاننا نحتك بهولاء فعليا فنتعرف علي انطباعاتهم عندما يتحدثون الينا و لغة الاشارة و العيون ابلغ و اعمق من لغة الكتابة و القراءة تستطيعي ان تحكمي هل هم صادقين ام كاذبين اما عند قرائتك لهؤلاء فنفترض صدق هؤلاء لاننا لا نملك ألية الحكم عليهم و هي المشاهدة


مش عارف يا بوكي أنا مش فاهم أوي السؤال
ولكن التعامل خلف شاشه كانت له أثار إجابية بالنسبة لي حتى مع الناس اللي كنت بتعامل معاهم
فتعودت على قراءة الأشخاص من خطوطهم 
او من طريقة كتابتهم 
ولكن من الأثار السلبية هي عدم حسن الظن بالناس في بداية الأمور دائما 
وإفتراض سوء الظن للوجود دائما في دائرة الأمان وعدم الوقوع في مكائد أو اخطاء.

أقصد يا أحمد بعد خروج العلاقة من خلف الشاشة إلى العالم الواقعي ...هذا التحول أضاف جانب إيجابي أم سلبي لابن البلد؟؟؟

آه بالمعنى ده..أكيد أضافت جانب إيجابي علشان بتأكد هل الأفكار التي كونتها عن تلك الشخصيات هي فعلاً حقيقية أم هناك إختلاف في الشخصية التي أتعامل معها
هناك أشخاص عندما كنت أقرأ لهم كنت أشعر ببعض الضيق من كتاباتهم فتكونت لدي فكرة خاطئة عنهم إلا أن قابلتهم فتحولت تلك الفكرة 180 درجة و أصبحت أرى كتابتاهم الآن بشكل مختلف

يتبع،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= ابن طيبة
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = ابن البلد
اللون الأسود = ا/ عاطف هلال*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



ابن طيبة...أين أنت؟؟؟ نفتقد تواجدك الذي إعتدنا عليه في أبناء مصر...فما هو تعليقك؟

كثيرا ما يتذمر الاعضاء من حالة الركود و يتهمون ادارة المنتدي و المشرفين انهم سبب هذه الحالة و لكن عندما تقدمين كل ما تستطيعين ان تقدميه بدون ان يتقدم احدهم بكلمة شكر يشعرك ذلك احيانا بان مواضيعك غير مرغوب فيها فتلجأين الي الانزواء و التقوقع او الابتعاد 
و هذا ما هو كائن الان

ابن البلد ...المواقف و المشاكل في منتدى أبناء مصر..متى تصلح للنقاش العلني و متى يجب حظر النشر؟ و عندما نجد خلاف بين عضو و مشرف كيف يتم التعامل معه؟؟ ليتك توضح لنا بعض النقاط ليعلم كل عضو في أبناء مصر انه في حالة ان له حق سيأخذه حتى لو كان من مشرف في طاقم الإدارة...عايزين تأكيد من ابن البلد انه لا توجد حصانة لأحد في أبناء مصر

 أنت مش ملاحظة أنك سألتي عن المشاكل والمواقف لحد دلوقتي أكثر من مرة في سبع اسئلة فقط 

أنا ...مش ملاحظة الحقيقة 

كنت وضحت النقطة دي في سؤال حمادو 
وكان نفس الشيء يطلب تعهد وأخد كلامي كانه قانون يستخدم في المرات القادمة
الموضوع أسهل من كده بكتير ومش محتاج تأكيد 
بالفعل الكل سواء هنا في أبناء مصر لا يوجد حصانة لاي شخص عضو أو مشرف أو حتى مشرف عام 
كلنا بنتعامل طبقا للقوانين الموجوده في المنتدى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/law.php
مفيش فرق بين مشرف أو طاقم إدارة
الفكرة أن البعض عمره ما بص على القوانين دي ولا يعرف هي ايه 
وحتى لما وافق في بداية تسجيله مفكرش يقرئها 
وده بيسبب كثير من اللخبطة 
أي مشكلة عادية ممكن مناقشتها في العلن 
لكن لو مشكلة تخص الإدارة أو مشكلة ممكن أن تسبب بلبلة أو حالة إحباط عام للاعضاء بيتم نقلها للشكاوي ومناقشة صاحبها دون نشر النقاش للجميع
كما هو موضح في قوانين المنتدى .

كل الشكر لك أحمد على تأكيد عدم وجود اي حصانة او تميز لأحد على الآخر في أبناء مصر
لأن هذه النقطة حقاً من النقاط التي تقلق كثير من الأعضاء...


سؤالان يوجههما ابن طيبة.... أحدهما لابن البلد و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟

لماذا يفرط ابن البلد بسهولة في اناس يحبون المنتدي ؟ او هذا ما يظهر للناس ؟

فعلا في ناس كتير بتفتكر أني بفرط في الناس بسهولة 
ولكن الحقيقة غير كده أو بالنسبة لي غير كده
أنا بسيب كل واحد بحريته وعمر ما حد قالي هسيب المنتدى وأجبرته على التواجد في مكان مش حابب يتواجد فيه 
أحنا هنا أسرة واحده واللي حابب يتواجد معانا يا ألف أهلا وسهلا به 
واللي مش حابب منقدرش نجبره على التواجد ولكن يبقى الباب مفتوح دائما لتواجده من جديد 
أما الناس اللي بتحب المنتدى عمري ما بفرط فيها أبدا ولكن أيضا مقدرش أكون مجبر التعامل مع شخص بيستغل حبه للمنتدى بالضغط على لتغاضي عن أمر ما
ونقطة أخيرة
في مثل كنت كتبته في أحد المواقع وهو باللغة الإنجليزية ولكن ترجمته بتقول
أحيانا بنقيم أسوار ليس للبعد عن من نحبهم ولكن لنرى من يستطيع هدم هذه الأسوار والسؤال عنا
وده بعمله مرة أو أتنين ولكن مع إستمرار إقامة الأسوار على الرغم من محاولتي 
فبيكون ردي هو المساعدة إكمال بناء هذا السور

سؤالي أوجهه للاستاذ الجليل عاطف هلال 
هل تسمح لي سيادتكم ان اقول ان اسم مصر هو ايجبت و ليس مصر و ان مصر هذا كان هبة من لدن رسولنا الكريم؟ 

أ/  عاطف هلال: وأرفض تماما أن يكون لبلدى الحبيب إسمين ، إسما هو "مصر" Masr للمصريين ، وإسما هو "إيجيبت" Egypt لغير المصريين من الأجانب والإيجيبشيان . والإسمان لارابط بينهما من تاريخ أو لغة أو أى دلالة واضحة يقبلها المنطق الإنسانى البسيط .
وهذا الرفض تم تأسيسه على ماكتبته على صفحات منتدى أبناء مصر ثم نقلته لموقعى بعد المراجعة والتنقيح بالروابط الآتية :
الإسم مصر وليس إيجيبتوس
التاريخ السياسى والدينى للغة القبطية
فك الإرتباط باللغة والعروبة والتاريخ
كما تجدونه أيضا فيما كتبه الدكتور يوسف زيدان الأربعاء الماضى بالرابط التالى :
العربية والقبطية فى البرديات المصرية
ونلتقى على الخير دائما بإذن الله 


سؤالان يوجههما ابن البلد...... أحدهما لابن طيبة و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟

ابن طيبة...ماهو شعورك عند طلبك للحضور أمام جهة أمنية في أمر يتعلق بالمنتدى ؟ وهل شعرت أن المنتدى عبء عليك وربما يتسبب في وجود خطر على مستقبلك ؟.

طبعا يا احمد انا محامي في الاول قبل ما اكون مدير موارد بشرية في شركة سياحة لاول وهلة لما انت كلمتني اتخطفت زي ما بيقولوا بالبلدي و بعدين قعدت مع نفسي و قلت اخرها غرامة 5000 جنيه لكن بصراحة اللي كنت قلقان منه هو البهدلة من الجهة الامنية دي للنيابة للجهة الامنية لغاية لما يتم اخلاء سبيلنا بضمان محل الاقامة و انت عارف بتوع الداخلية اد ايه هم ناس ذوق ذوق 
لم اشعر في لحظة من اللحظات ان المنتدي او ما قد يترتب علي وجودي في المنتدي عبء علي او خطر علي مستقبلي لاننا بحمد الله كل همنا اننا نقدم الثقافة للناس ... كل همنا كان من افتتاح المكتبة اننا نقدم للناس خدمة القراءة لكتب ليس في امكانية اغلبنا شراءها لارتفاع ثمنها و مازلت مستمر في عملي كمشرف لقاعة المكتبة و ساظل مشرف لها حتي و لو حكم علينا بمبلغ 5000 جنيه كغرامة
احنا ما بنقدمش حاجة تخالف شريعتنا الاسلامية و لا تخالف التقاليد و الاعراف و كل الفتاوى التي ظهرت في الفترة الاخيرة تحرم نشر الكتب علي النت كان المقصود بها نشر الكتب للربح او الاضرار بالكاتب او دار النشر

سؤالي للصعيدي
إعتدادنا على تألق دائما بمواضيعك الراقية فمتى نراك من جديد متألق في أبناء مصر؟ 

في الحقيقة تعذر الوصول للصعيدي أدعو الله أن يكون بخير و يتواجد معنا في اي وقت يستطيع ليشارك معنا اللقاء


تعليق بسيط من ابن طيبة على تلك الكلمات:

-التعالي.. نقطة ضعف من يعتقدوا انهم يعلمون

-الأمانة.. ان نؤدي حق من ائتمننا علي اي شيء فالاشراف امانة و العضوية في المنتدي امانة فيجب ان نؤدي حق ما اؤتمنا عليه طواعية

-التسامح.. الظلم شيء قاسي و لكن الاقسى ان نستمر طيلة حياتنا نحمل احقادا ضد الغيرو لا يجب ان ننظر الي التسامح علي انه منة او دليل ضعف بل يجب ان نعمم بالتسامح كقيمة نرقى بها


تعليق بسيط من ابن البلد على تلك الكلمات:

-الشك.. أولا أشمعنى أنا اللي تختاري لي كلمة الشك، ليه ميكونش من إختيارت ابن طيبة،،هل ده من إختيارات ابن طيبة لي ولا حد تاني عرف باللقاء فإقترح عليك أنك تسأليني عن الشك وهو لما تسأليني عن الشك ..ده معناه أني شكاك مثلا ؟
ههههههههههههههههههه لا تعليق

-المسؤلية.. شيء يُضع على أكتافنا فور بدء الحياة 
فكل فرد مسئول بشكل أو بآخر عن شيء ما، كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته


-الغضب.. حماقه ولكن نحتاج أن نكون حمقى أحيانا



نختتم لقاءنا بكلمات من ابن طيبة و ابن البلد...فماذا سيقولا؟؟

كل عام و انتم بالف خير و سعادة و هناء و راحة بال

كل الشكر لك بوكي على اللقاء مرة تانيه 
وكل الشكر لابن طيبة لانه يكون شريك معايا في اللقاء
وبشكر أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
رمضان كريم
.


ابن طيبة و ابن البلد أشكر لكما تواجدكما العطر معي في ثاني لقاءات رمضان 
حقيقي أسعدني تواجدكما و إستجابتكما للمشاركة معي و كل عام و أنتما بصحة و سلام
و ألقاكم دوماً على خير


أخواني و أخواتي إلى الملتقي يوم الأربعاء القادم 
مع ضيفين من أبناء مصر في صحبة رمضانية

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليكم



حوار جميل جدا

و اختيار أجمل للشخصيات بوكي  :f2: 



أستاذ معتز ..  :f2:   إجابة حضرتك على سؤال ابن البلد ..شديدة الرقي، لك مني كل التحية.

ابن البلد .. :f2:  إجابتك فيما يخص حب اعضاء المنتدى..و المثل اللي ذكرته/ شديييييييييييدة الروعة

لدرجة إني قرأتها أكتر من مرة..و أد ايه المثل عجبني جدا..و لو تسمح تكتبه بلغته الأصلية هكون شاكرة جدا


مع كل سطر..و مع كلمة، شعور اتنقل لي بالمشاعر الطيبة بين كل الأسماء الموجودة داخل الحوار

دمتم بخير  :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

عزيزتى  " ريهام " ..

    موضوعك ممتع جداً , و بيعرفنا أكثر على الضيوف .. رغم انى يمكننى الحكم على البعض من خلال أشياء صغيرة فى مواضيعهم و مشاركاتهم .. و غالباً ما تكون قريبة من الصحة ..

  و إيه حكاية نادى المعلمين بالجزيرة ده .. أنا سمعت عنه قبل كده ..


 الأخ الكريم " ابن طيبة " ..

    أتمنى أن نرى لك مواضيع جديدة .. فقد قرأت جزءاً من موضوع " اليوم ننجيك ببدنك " لأستاذنا الفاضل " سيد جعيتم " .. و بإذن الله سأكمله بعد رمضان .. 
   و رأيت كم الجهد الذى بذلته فى إثراء هذا الموضوع .. و أسعدنى أكثر الإيثار و نكران الذات المتبادل بينكما .. 


   الأخ الكريم " ابن البلد " ..

      لقد سُئلت أكثر من مرة عن تراجع المنتدى .. و أنت نفسك ذكرت ذلك فى إحدى مشاركاتك ..

  و من خلال قراءتى لبعض المواضيع القديمة .. اكتشفت تَغيُّب الكثيرين اعتراضاً على شىء ما فى إدارة المنتدى ..
  و رأيت البعض يردد أيضاً هذا الكلام ..
   حتى الآن لا أفهم ما هى المشكلة .. لكن من المؤكد أن هناك شيئاً ما .. لا أريد معرفته و لكن أريدك أن تعيد التفكير فى هذا الأمر و يا حبذا لو كان التفكير من وجهة نظر الآخرين .. ربما تجد حلاً  وسطاً ..


     استمتعت بحواركما .. و كل رمضان و أنتم جميعاً بخير ..

----------


## سوما

ف الصحبة النهادرة يا ريهام ,, اتعرفت اكتر على أ. معتز وأ. أحمد ,, :: 
حسيت انى شفت جانب من شخصيتهم اول مرة اشوفها من كلامهم واجابتهم اللى بكل وعى وجمال ,, :2: 
اختياراتك جميلة دايما يا باشمهندسة ,, تسلم ايدك .. :f2:

----------


## noogy

حوار راقى وجميل جدا جدا
وواضح التقارب ما بين أ / معتز و أ/ احمد وحبهم للمنتدى وانهم عايزين يرتقوا بيه اكثر فأكثر 
تسلم ايدك يا بوكى على موضوعاتك الجميلة وعلى الناس الاجمل اللى بتستضيفيهم ومنتظرين المزيد من ابداعاتك فى التعريف والتقريب ما بين اعضاء المنتدى  :: 
لكِ منى كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

لقاء شديد الجمال والرقي نادرا مانجد مثله في عالم المنتديات  

أ معتز: 
اجد في كلامك علي قدر رونقه وعمقه ..حنين الي الماضي ..الذي تفتقده والذي لم يسعدني
 الحظ بان اعاصره 
ان دل هذا علي شيء يدل علي اصالتك ونبل كرمك وسيرتك الطيبه التي تتمتع بها .. 
وبجد سعيد بوجودك بابناء مصر المحظوظ دائما باعضاءه ..حقا اراه دائما كذلك ..
اتمني علي المسستوي الشخصي ان اري قلمك مره اخري يتلالا في المنتدي 
فهذا من حقنا (نحن الاعضاء الجدد )عليك 
وارجو الا تبخل علينا ..وان تعطينا حقنا ...

ابن البلد : 
(( معلش هطول شويه عليك يااحمد لان دي الفرصه الاولي اني اتكلم معاك علي العام في المنتدي )) 

جائت الفرصه حتي اقول لك بانك فعلا شخصيه جميله وودوده والي الان وعلي قدر التعامل البسيط بيننا 
اشعر باني اتكلم مع اخي الاكبر ..ولمست في اجاباتك هنا كثيرا من هذا الاحساس 
الذي اشعر به تجاهك حين اتكلم معك 
اعانك الله علي اداره هذا المكان الرائع المحظوظ بحجم اقلام والمثقفين المتواجدين فيه
ورزقك الاخلاص يااحمد
الوصول الي القمه سهل ..ولكن الحفاظ عليها من اصعب مايكن ..وهذا حال ابناء مصر انه فعلا واشهد له انه علي القمه الان ولكن الحفاظ عليها هو اصعب .. وكلامي عن المنتدي ليس قاصرا علي المتواجدين حاليا فقط  ولكن علي الجميع الذين هو شركاء اساسيون فيما وصلاليه المنتدي 
والذين مازال الجميع هنا يتذكرهم بكل الخير 
اخيرا كلمه اريد حقا ايصالها اليك حين اقرا في ردود كثير من الاعضاء الكرام عن الاعضاء الذين رحلو عن المنتدي 
اقول لك ..معلش يااحمد خليها عليك شويه ..لو في الامكان يعودو وعندك مساحه تعمل كده ياريت ماتتاخرش وانت الوحيد اللي بايدك تعمل كده ... 
لان بالتاكيد المكان سيزداد بريق  بتواجد كل من احبو واخلصو يوما لابناء مصر .... 

اهو مطولتش اهوه ..افتكرت اننا برمضان 
 :36 1 20: 

الرائعه بوكي : فعلا كل كلمات الشكر لاتفي حقك ليس علي الحوار الرائع فحسب
ولكن علي اتاحه الفرصه للتعرف علي الشخصيات الجميله وما اكثرها بابناء مصر 
دمتي ودامت لقاءاتك حتي تسعدنا دائما بكل الخير
وكل رمضان وانتي طيبه ومتالقه

----------


## boukybouky

> سلام الله عليكم
> 
> حوار جميل جدا
> 
> و اختيار أجمل للشخصيات بوكي 
> 
> مع كل سطر..و مع كلمة، شعور اتنقل لي بالمشاعر الطيبة بين كل الأسماء الموجودة داخل الحوار
> 
> دمتم بخير


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا إيمان منورة الصحبة 
الجميل تواجدك و مشاركتك معنا 

ربنا يديم المشاعر الطيبة يا إيمان و يجمعنا دايماً على خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> عزيزتى  " ريهام " ..
> 
> موضوعك ممتع جداً , و بيعرفنا أكثر على الضيوف .. رغم انى يمكننى الحكم على البعض من خلال أشياء صغيرة فى مواضيعهم و مشاركاتهم .. و غالباً ما تكون قريبة من الصحة ..
> 
>  و إيه حكاية نادى المعلمين بالجزيرة ده .. أنا سمعت عنه قبل كده ..
> 
> استمتعت بحواركما .. و كل رمضان و أنتم جميعاً بخير ..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك dawdaw منورة الصحبة يا قمراية
يا رب يخليكي و دايماً تكوني مستمتعة بكل اللقاءات

من أجمل الاشياء يا dawdaw اننا كنا بنتجمع من حين لآخر في نادي المعلمين
و حقيقي زي ما ابن طيبة قال من ساعة ما قلت اللقاءات ديه و العلاقات تأثرت كثيراً
لأنها كانت بتكون فرصة حلوة اننا نعرف بنتعامل مع مين حقيقي

كل رمضان و انت بصحة و سلام 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ف الصحبة النهادرة يا ريهام ,, اتعرفت اكتر على أ. معتز وأ. أحمد ,,
> حسيت انى شفت جانب من شخصيتهم اول مرة اشوفها من كلامهم واجابتهم اللى بكل وعى وجمال ,,
> اختياراتك جميلة دايما يا باشمهندسة ,, تسلم ايدك ..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا سوما اخبارك ايه يا جميلة
بجد أنا سعيدة اني قدرت اقدم جانب جديد يضيف عندك

يا رب يخليكي الجميل مرورك و مشاركتك معنا
تسلمي و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

> سلام الله عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> حوار جميل جدا
> 
> و اختيار أجمل للشخصيات بوكي 
> 
> 
> ...


*و لك من كل التحية و التقدير دكتورة ايمان*
*سعيد بتواجدك* 
*و سعيد بمداخلتك*
*و كل عام و انت بالف خير و سعادة*
*
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> عزيزتى " ريهام " ..
> 
> موضوعك ممتع جداً , و بيعرفنا أكثر على الضيوف .. رغم انى يمكننى الحكم على البعض من خلال أشياء صغيرة فى مواضيعهم و مشاركاتهم .. و غالباً ما تكون قريبة من الصحة ..
> 
> و إيه حكاية نادى المعلمين بالجزيرة ده .. أنا سمعت عنه قبل كده ..
> 
> 
> الأخ الكريم " ابن طيبة " ..
> 
> ...


*اهلا باختنا الطيبة داوداو*
*علي وعد باذن الله ان نلتقي قريبا في مواضيع جديدة*
*اشكر لك مداخلتك و كلماتك الطيبة*
*تقبلي تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ف الصحبة النهادرة يا ريهام ,, اتعرفت اكتر على أ. معتز وأ. أحمد ,,
> حسيت انى شفت جانب من شخصيتهم اول مرة اشوفها من كلامهم واجابتهم اللى بكل وعى وجمال ,,
> اختياراتك جميلة دايما يا باشمهندسة ,, تسلم ايدك ..


*اهلا باختنا العزيزة سوما* 
*منورة الموضوع*
*سعيد جدا بمداخلتك الجميلة*
*و كلماتك الاجمل*
*تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> حوار راقى وجميل جدا جدا
> وواضح التقارب ما بين أ / معتز و أ/ احمد وحبهم للمنتدى وانهم عايزين يرتقوا بيه اكثر فأكثر 
> تسلم ايدك يا بوكى على موضوعاتك الجميلة وعلى الناس الاجمل اللى بتستضيفيهم ومنتظرين المزيد من ابداعاتك فى التعريف والتقريب ما بين اعضاء المنتدى 
> لكِ منى كل التحية والتقدير


*اهلا نوجي*
*منورة الموضوع*
*سعيد بتواجدك و مداخلتك الطيبة*
**

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بوكي 
ما أجمل اختياراتك وما أذكى أسئلتك 
بجد بتقدري تطلعي كل اللي جوا ضيوفك 
رمضان في المنتدى دائما أجمل بجواراتك 

ابن البلد وابن طيبة 
حقيقى استمتعت بحواركما الأكثر من رائع وتعرفت على جوانب جميلة جديدة في شخصيتكما
سعيد جدا بمتابعة حواركما 

كل سنة والجميع بخير

----------


## اليمامة

سعدت بالتعرف أكثر وأكثر على الأستاذ العزيز معتز  :f: 
والحقيقة يعنى وإجمالاً أن كل ما جاء بخطابه ليس بجديد علىّ 
بل هو أقل بكثير من الملموس فى شخصيته من خلال العمل والتعامل...
شخصية نبيلة وطيبة..ومن أحبه الله..أحبب فيه جميع خلقه..
أخى العزيز أحمد.. :f: 
شكراً على حوارك الجميل الشيق..
أنت قادر بالفعل أن تقود مثل هذا المكان
الحزم والقرار الجرىء فى بعض المواقف يحل الإشكالية كلها..
وأضيف معاملة الناس سواسية دون مراعاة أن هذا صديقى وهذا ليس بصديق..
يعنى الشللية..
ولكن اسمح لى..
أحياناً وفى الوقت المناسب ينبغى أن نعبر للآخرين عن مدى أهميتهم بالنسبة لنا..
هذا التعبير ليس ضعفاً ولا خطأ..أنا أقول فى الوقت المناسب والموقف المناسب..لعبة ذكاء
هذا التعبير يقوى أواصر المحبة..ويدعم ارتباط الأشخاص بالمكان وهذا هو المطلوب..
ليس عيباً أبداً  تمسكنا بالآخرين..ودراسة مطالبهم..
فربما كان الشخص ينتظرها - هذا التعبير - من باب العشم..
لا يكفى أن نبنى سور وننتظر من يهده أو يتسلقه للدخول..
فلماذا نبنى السور ولماذا هو الذى يجب أن يتسلقه..وإذ لم يفعل وخد على خاطره..يبقى خلاص..ليس مقياس إلا أذا وقفت له فوق السور وخدت إيده وساعدته...لماذا نحكم على الأمور بهذه الطريقة..ممكن يكون خايب فى التسلق ههههههه وخد بعضه ومشى أو وقع ومحدش حس بيه
فى رأيى العلاقة متبادلة فى تمسك كل واحد بالآخر...ويجب أن تكون بنفس القدر..المجهود لن يكون أبداً من طرف واحد وعلى أساس فردى..هذه أبسط مبادىء العطاء..
فلا يوجد أى سبب يجبر أى فرد على الإستمرار والتواصل هنا سوى استشعاره الراحة بالفعل وأنه مقدر ..
وطالما أن هناك أشخاص رحلوا..هذا يعنى أن هناك فجوة ما .. اضطرتهم للرحيل
مثل مثلاً عدم تقدير مجهودهم أو مطالبهم..أو التخلى عنهم فى لحظة واحدة لأى سبب بسيط..كلنا خطاؤن..
هناك خطأ ما لاشك..لا أعرف بالتحديد من أين..أو من من؟
الغالية ريهام :f: 
أسعدنى حوارك لاشك
لعدة أسباب منها أن الحوار طبيعى جداً لم أشعر فيه بأى توريات أو مخالفة للطبائع أو حتى إحتفاظ بأسرار..
أسئلتك تكشف جوانب أساسية إنسانية فى الشخصية
أجابت على الكثير من تساؤلاتنا الداخلية
وسمحت لنا بالإستطراد بشجاعة عما يجول فى خاطرنا
شكراً على صدقك وإيجابيتك
تقديرى واحترامى الدائم للجميع..

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> حوار راقى وجميل جدا جدا
> وواضح التقارب ما بين أ / معتز و أ/ احمد وحبهم للمنتدى وانهم عايزين يرتقوا بيه اكثر فأكثر 
> تسلم ايدك يا بوكى على موضوعاتك الجميلة وعلى الناس الاجمل اللى بتستضيفيهم ومنتظرين المزيد من ابداعاتك فى التعريف والتقريب ما بين اعضاء المنتدى 
> لكِ منى كل التحية والتقدير


اهلاً بك نوجي منورة الصحبة 
و كل سنة و انت طيبة و رمضان كريم
تسلمي يا قمر الف شكر لك 
و يا رب دوماً يعجبك كل لقاءات الصحبة الرمضانية... فتابعينا




> لقاء شديد الجمال والرقي نادرا مانجد مثله في عالم المنتديات  
> 
> الرائعه بوكي : فعلا كل كلمات الشكر لاتفي حقك ليس علي الحوار الرائع فحسب
> ولكن علي اتاحه الفرصه للتعرف علي الشخصيات الجميله وما اكثرها بابناء مصر 
> دمتي ودامت لقاءاتك حتي تسعدنا دائما بكل الخير
> وكل رمضان وانتي طيبه ومتالقه


ازيك يا محمد منور
بجد مش تتصور قد ايه أسعدني كلامك ربنا يبارك لك
ده أنا اللي بشكرك و بشكر كل أخواني و أخواتي هنا لدعمكم الدائم
و ان شاء الله دوماً تكون هنا مساحة إطلاع على كل شخصيات المنتدى...نفر نفر  ::   :: 

كل رمضان و احنا متجمعين في الخير و للخير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nariman

*صحبة جميلة فعلا ياريهام .. وعلى فكرة بتبقى تعويض برضه عن لقاءات نادي المعلمين
مش بتعادلها طبعاً لكن بيبقى لها دور مهم في تجديد العلاقات 
تسلم ايدك


ابن طيبة.. 
شخصية انا بحترمها جداً كان لي شرف التعرف عليه افتراضياً من خلال المنتدى ثم شخصياً وكان انطباعي واحد في الحالتين

ابن البلد ..
صريح ومباشر كالعادة..ودي صفات بحييك عليها النهارده
كمان حوارك هنا كشف حاجات ومعاني كان مهم انها تطلع منك بالصدق ده علشان محدش يحس انك غير مهتم زي مانت بتقول


كل سنة وانتم طيبين اخواني الأعزاء

*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> بوكي 
> ما أجمل اختياراتك وما أذكى أسئلتك 
> بجد بتقدري تطلعي كل اللي جوا ضيوفك 
> رمضان في المنتدى دائما أجمل بجواراتك 
> كل سنة والجميع بخير


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا رب يخليك يا د/ مصطفى ده بس من بعض ما عندكم
تسلم يا رب و الف شكر على كلامك الرقيق
كل سنة و احنا متجمعين كلنا في الخير و للخير




> الغالية ريهام
> أسعدنى حوارك لاشك
> لعدة أسباب منها أن الحوار طبيعى جداً لم أشعر فيه بأى توريات أو مخالفة للطبائع أو حتى إحتفاظ بأسرار..
> أسئلتك تكشف جوانب أساسية إنسانية فى الشخصية
> أجابت على الكثير من تساؤلاتنا الداخلية
> وسمحت لنا بالإستطراد بشجاعة عما يجول فى خاطرنا
> شكراً على صدقك وإيجابيتك
> تقديرى واحترامى الدائم للجميع..


ندى الجميلة منورة دايماً
يا رب يخليكي و انا مبسوطة اوي ان الحوار اسعدك
احمد الله على التوفيق فيها و برضه العشرة لها حكم في معرفة الناس هنا
انا سعيدة بكلامك اوي 
و يا رب دايما منوراا في الصحبة و اسمع رأيك الجميل

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> و انت عارف بتوع الداخلية اد ايه هم ناس ذوق ذوق



موتنى من الضحك يا أستاذ معتز  :: 
أستاذى وأخى العزيز أستاذ معتز
بجد حوارك جميل جداااااااا
وبجد حضرتك من الشخصيات اللى بكلمة تشجيع واحده منها بحس إنى أقوى
وكمان سؤالك للأستاذ أحمد بجد مهم جدااا ومانكرش إنى ممكن حسيت كده أنا كمان
بس بجد سؤال في محله واستمتعت برد أستاذ أحمد بيه جدااا
ربنا يسعد أيامك


أستاذ أحمد صلاح
الحاجه الكويسه مهما الناس بعدت عنها أكيد بترجعلها تانى
ومنتدى أبناء مصر بجد فخر لأى عضو إنه يشترك فيه
ومهما هايغيبوا أكيد هايرجعوا
أتمنى إنهم يرجعوا بسرعه جداااا
وكمان لو فيه أى مشكله تتحل
ربنا يعينك ويقويك 
وياااارب تشوف أبناء مصر قريب جدااااا زى ماتحب
الحوار وكلام حضرتك راقي جدااا وحلو جداااا
بجد استمتعت بيه
وربنا يديم الود والصداقه الجميله اللى بين حضرتك وبين أ/معتز


بوكى
خلص الكلام
ربنا يسعدك
رائع رائع رائع

وكل سنه وإنتوا بألف خير وسعاده

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *صحبة جميلة فعلا ياريهام .. وعلى فكرة بتبقى تعويض برضه عن لقاءات نادي المعلمين
> مش بتعادلها طبعاً لكن بيبقى لها دور مهم في تجديد العلاقات 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> *


الأجمل تواجدك دوماً معنا يا ناريمان
أهو شئ يصبرنا تقدري تقولي  :: 
تسلمي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي




> بوكى
> خلص الكلام
> ربنا يسعدك
> رائع رائع رائع
> وكل سنه وإنتوا بألف خير وسعاده[/COLOR][/SIZE]


إيمان منورانا دايماً
يا رب يخليكي الف شكر على الدعوة الحلوة ديه
و بجد تسلمي لي حسيتها من قلبك ربنا يبارك لك  :f: 
و كل سنة و احنا متجمعين و ربنا ما يفرقنا أبداً

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لقاء شديد الجمال والرقي نادرا مانجد مثله في عالم المنتديات 
> 
> أ معتز: 
> اجد في كلامك علي قدر رونقه وعمقه ..حنين الي الماضي ..الذي تفتقده والذي لم يسعدني
> الحظ بان اعاصره 
> ان دل هذا علي شيء يدل علي اصالتك ونبل كرمك وسيرتك الطيبه التي تتمتع بها .. 
> وبجد سعيد بوجودك بابناء مصر المحظوظ دائما باعضاءه ..حقا اراه دائما كذلك ..
> اتمني علي المسستوي الشخصي ان اري قلمك مره اخري يتلالا في المنتدي 
> فهذا من حقنا (نحن الاعضاء الجدد )عليك 
> وارجو الا تبخل علينا ..وان تعطينا حقنا ...


* اهلا محمد*
*نحن الاسعد بتواجدنا بجواركم*
*علي وعد بان تري مواضيع جديدة لمنتدانا الذي نعشقه منتدي ابناء مصر*
*سعدت بمداخلتك الجميلة*
*و كلماتك الطيبة*
*تقديري و احترامي*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> بوكي 
> ما أجمل اختياراتك وما أذكى أسئلتك 
> بجد بتقدري تطلعي كل اللي جوا ضيوفك 
> رمضان في المنتدى دائما أجمل بجواراتك 
> 
> ابن البلد وابن طيبة 
> حقيقى استمتعت بحواركما الأكثر من رائع وتعرفت على جوانب جميلة جديدة في شخصيتكما
> سعيد جدا بمتابعة حواركما 
> ...


*نحن الاسعد بتواجدك بيننا دكتور مصطفي*
*و اسعد بمداخلتك الطيبة*
*تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لقاء جميل جدا يجمع ابن البلد بابن طيبة فى مساحة واحدة

ابن طيبة. أستاذ العزيز معتز, لقاء جميل جدا يحمل معانى رائعة عن الإخلاص لمكان وحبه, الحقيقة حضرتك من أكتر الاقلام اللى بتابعها وبحب أقرا لها لان مواضيعك بتكون متكاملة وفى الهدف زي ما بيقولوا. ربنا مايحرمنا من مواضيعك.
أما عن موضوع مكتبة أبناء مصر...أنا فاكر فعلا حالة القلق اللى كانت حصلت بس ماكنتش متخيل أنها وصلت لمرحلة كبيرة زي دي...الحمد لله انها عدت على خير والا كنا عملنا صحبة رمضانية مع عيش وحلاوة لابن البلد وابن طيبة

ابن البلد. الحقيقة يا أحمد ساعات الواحد بيحتار معاك, يعني نعاملك أحمد صلاح ولا ابن البلد؟
تصدق يا اخى ان الناس بتستحمل ابن البلد ساعات بس علشان خاطر أحمد صلاح؟
.
.
.
ربنا يجمع أبناء مصر دايما فى الخير


بوكي. اختيار رائع جدا لشخصيتين من أشهر الشخصيات وأقربها للاعضاء.
تعرفى حاجة؟ ساعات كده الواحد بيفكر يعمل معاكى لقاء تبقى انتى الضيفة فيه, نعرف انتى بتجيبي الأسئلة والأفكار والتوافق بين الضيوف دا إزاي؟؟*

----------


## طائر الشرق

حوار جميل جدا يا استاذة ريهام

خصوصا انك طرحتى احدث مش كتير اللى يعرفوها هنا

مجهود فعلا مبذول 

استاذ معتز

مش عارف الواحد يقلك يا استاذ ولا يا متر ::  اصل الواحد هايحتاجك كتير اوى :: 
الحقيقة مجهودك المبذول متميز جدا وملموس من الجميع  وخصوصا انه مجهود محاط بالابداع والاتقان

حقيق ربنا يوفقك فى اداراة القاعات اللى بتديرها 

و ربنا ما يوريك وشى فى اقسام :: 
ابن البلد

ربنا يوفقك على ادارة المنتدى بالشكل السليم والراقى 

استاذة ريهام

واضح ان ولا حوسة حصلت لغاية دلوقت :: 

باين  كان  فى حد بيشتغلنا هنا  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

في البداية بشكرك مرة تانيه بوكي 
وبشكر ابن طيبة لقبوله التواجد معي في هذا اللقاء الجميل الذي إزداد بريقا بوجوده
كمان بشكر كل الأعضاء 
وبتمنى مكنش زهقتهم لقائين في أسبوع واحد 

كنت حابب أسأل وأوضح بعض الأمور



> تمر بنا جميعاً أوقات نشعر انه لا جدوى من أي شئ ....متى كان آخر مرة شعر فيها ابن طيبة بهذا الشعور و لماذا؟
> 
> منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة
> اما لماذا لانني شعرت انني اصارع طواحين الهواء مثل دون كيشوتو ان كل ما افعله لا طائل من ورائه
> 
> و هل يا ترى مازلت تشعر بنفس الإحساس الآن؟؟
> 
> طبعاااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...





> كثيرا ما يتذمر الاعضاء من حالة الركود و يتهمون ادارة المنتدي و المشرفين انهم سبب هذه الحالة و لكن عندما تقدمين كل ما تستطيعين ان تقدميه بدون ان يتقدم احدهم بكلمة شكر يشعرك ذلك احيانا بان مواضيعك غير مرغوب فيها فتلجأين الي الانزواء و التقوقع او الابتعاد
> و هذا ما هو كائن الان


في هذا الرد أشرت إلي أنك تصارع طواحين الهواء وكل ما تفعله لا طائل من ورائه
وفي رد أخر أشرت أن الأعضاء يتذمرون على إدارة المنتدى وأنت أحد أفراد الإدارة وهو ما جعلك في حالة إنزواء كما أشرت

فهل نفهم من ذلك أن سبب التقوقع الفعلي لك حاليا داخل جنبات المنتدى هو طواحين "هوى" الأعضاء أم أنه شعور نرغب في الحصول عليه من حين لآخر لإسترداد نشاطنا المعتاد ؟ وهل هذا التقوقع أثر بالسلب على أمانة الإشراف ؟
وهل هذا له أثر بالإيجاب على زيادة تألقك فوق العادة في مجلة أبناء مصر ؟
 ::cop:: 
لعلمك أنا لسه عندي هل هل هل كتير 
بس ياله معلش بقه رمضان كريم 
 :3:

----------


## ابن البلد

> سلام الله عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> حوار جميل جدا
> 
> و اختيار أجمل للشخصيات بوكي 
> 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر لك على تواجده 
وده الحكمة باللغة الإنجليزية



> Sometimes you put walls up not to keep people out, but to see who cares enough to break them down.


هي حكمة فعلا بليغه و صحيحه في كثير من الأوقات

كل الشكر لك مرة تانيه دكتورة على تواجدك
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إستمتعت كثيرا بهذا الحوار الرشيق بين أحمد ومعتز
والذى أدارته ريهام بتميزها المعتاد
وسعدت بوجود أستاذ عاطف هلال فى هذا الموضوع
وقلقت كثيرا لتعذر الوصول للصعيدى
ولولا أن الوقت متأخر لحاولت محادثته تليفونيا
وسأفعل غدا إن شاء الله حتى أطمئن عليه
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير
ورمضان كريم

----------


## ابن البلد

> و إيه حكاية نادى المعلمين بالجزيرة ده .. أنا سمعت عنه قبل كده ..  
> 
>    الأخ الكريم " ابن البلد " ..
> 
>       لقد سُئلت أكثر من مرة عن تراجع المنتدى .. و أنت نفسك ذكرت ذلك فى إحدى مشاركاتك ..
> 
>   و من خلال قراءتى لبعض المواضيع القديمة .. اكتشفت تَغيُّب الكثيرين اعتراضاً على شىء ما فى إدارة المنتدى ..
>   و رأيت البعض يردد أيضاً هذا الكلام ..
>    حتى الآن لا أفهم ما هى المشكلة .. لكن من المؤكد أن هناك شيئاً ما .. لا أريد معرفته و لكن أريدك أن تعيد التفكير فى هذا الأمر و يا حبذا لو كان التفكير من وجهة نظر الآخرين .. ربما تجد حلاً  وسطاً ..
> ...


كل سنة وأنت طيبة داوداو

نادي المعلمين ده النادي اللي بنلتقي فيه مع بعض سواء في الأعياد أو لما بنرتب لقاء 

في أي منتدى أو موقع دايما بيحصل تجدد دائم للأعضاء
يلمع نجم ويختفي أخر وهكذا 
ولكن كل شخص يترك بصمته على صفحات المنتدى والتي تبقي دائما لتذكرنى بهؤلاء النجوم
على سبيل المثال
غياب واد كول مش معقول لم يكن بسبب أعتراضه على شيء في الإدارة
غياب ميس فيرجوا
طعميه
محمد فاروق
دكتور عادل
وغيرهم كثيرين لم يكن أبدا بسبب إعتراضهم على شيء ما في إدارة المنتدى
ولكن كما أشرت
البعض يبقي والبعض يرحل والبعض يعود
والبعض لا 

تأكدي أخت داوداو
أن إرضاء الجميع شيء محال
ولهذا بقدر الإمكان نحاول الوصول لحل مناسب للجميع

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> ف الصحبة النهادرة يا ريهام ,, اتعرفت اكتر على أ. معتز وأ. أحمد ,,
> حسيت انى شفت جانب من شخصيتهم اول مرة اشوفها من كلامهم واجابتهم اللى بكل وعى وجمال ,,
> اختياراتك جميلة دايما يا باشمهندسة ,, تسلم ايدك ..


 ربنا يخليكي سوما
وبشكرك على كلماتك 
كل سنة وأنت طيبة رمضان كريم 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> حوار راقى وجميل جدا جدا
> وواضح التقارب ما بين أ / معتز و أ/ احمد وحبهم للمنتدى وانهم عايزين يرتقوا بيه اكثر فأكثر 
> تسلم ايدك يا بوكى على موضوعاتك الجميلة وعلى الناس الاجمل اللى بتستضيفيهم ومنتظرين المزيد من ابداعاتك فى التعريف والتقريب ما بين اعضاء المنتدى 
> لكِ منى كل التحية والتقدير


بالفعل نوجي أ/ معتز من الناس اللي حبهم للمنتدى واضح جدا وفياض في كل تحركاته سواء في المنتدى أو في اي مكان في الموقع 
يارب دائما أبدا مجتمعين على كل خير 
وسعيد بتواجدك
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> لقاء شديد الجمال والرقي نادرا مانجد مثله في عالم المنتديات  
> 
> 
> ابن البلد : 
> (( معلش هطول شويه عليك يااحمد لان دي الفرصه الاولي اني اتكلم معاك علي العام في المنتدي )) 
> 
> جائت الفرصه حتي اقول لك بانك فعلا شخصيه جميله وودوده والي الان وعلي قدر التعامل البسيط بيننا 
> اشعر باني اتكلم مع اخي الاكبر ..ولمست في اجاباتك هنا كثيرا من هذا الاحساس 
> الذي اشعر به تجاهك حين اتكلم معك 
> ...


 :36 2 17: 
فعلا مطولتش 

ربنا يخليك محمد على كلامك الجميل ومجاملتك الرقيقة ربنا يبارك فيك يارب
أنا بحاول بقدر الإمكان للحفاظ على الثبات على القمة ولكن الأصعب هو وجود الكثير من العقبات حاليا سواء من مشاكل السيرفر أو مشاكل الأعضاء
أو مشاكلي الشخصية من ضيق وقت وغيره 
 :15 3 39: 
أنا بحاول كتير محمد للحفاظ على الأعضاء وبحاول متأخرش
لكن أنا كالعادة دائما متأخر 
 :36 27 4: 

وبكل تأكيد بعودة الكثير من الأقلام سيزيد ذلك المنتدى تألقا
ولكن لا ننسى أبدا أن الأعضاء الموجوده حاليا هي أيضا نجوم ونحتاج جميعا المحافظة عليهم ومتابعتهم جيدا

كل الشكر لك محمد رمضان كريم 
ويارب دايما منورنا ومطول علينا 
 :36 4 11:  :36 4 11:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 

 واستاذ احمد 

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك وعطائك 

ويجزيك خير بقدر كل احساس جميل اى انسان شعر بيه هنا 

وكل كلمة صادقة كتبت

وكل  حب فى الله بين الاعضاء 

وعادة 

اى نجاح يواجهه  عقبات وصعوبات ومشاكل 

ونجاحنا يقاس بقدرتنا على التغلب على هذه المشاكل 

ربنا يعينك ويوفقك يارب 

ويبارك فى ولادك 

اسمح لى بسؤال غريب 

كل واحد اقابله ولا اكلمه 

يقولى بحب احمد صلاح قوى ومبحبش ابن البلد 

مع انى حقيقى 

مش شايف اختلاف ولا فرق 

هو هو نفس الشخص 

بس احمد لابس قميص وبنطلون 

وابن البلد لابس قفطان وطقيه 

انت رايك ايه فى اللى بيقول ان فى  اختلاف بين احمد وابن البلد 

اللى بيروج لهذه المقوله حسام عمر انا مبفتنش بس عاوزك تتصرف 



اخى العزيز معتز 

قد يكون كلامك وحوارك وردودك فى الموضوع رائعة ودسمة وغزيرة  بالعلم والفضل والاخلاق 

لكن ارى ان ما بداخلك اكثر بكثير 

وما يحمله قلب  معتز اكثر واعمق 

وحب واخلاق ابن طيبه 

هو فعلا اخلاق وطباع ابن طيبه 
ابن مصر الطيبه بكل ماعلى كاهلها من عطاء وحب وفضل على الجميع 

حقيقى 

انا سعيد بمعرفتك وصداقتك واخوتك 

ربنا يديم بينا الموده والمعروف 



اختى العزيزة

بوكى 

اختيارك للاشخاص يدل على عمق هدفك 

وعلى ذكاءك فى عرض نماذج جميله وقلوب طيبه وموده صادقة 

تشجع الجميع على الاقتداء بها 

والترابط بين الجميع 

شكرا لك داااااااااااائما 

وربنا يكلل جهودك بالتوفيق والنجاح*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بوكي. اختيار رائع جدا لشخصيتين من أشهر الشخصيات وأقربها للاعضاء.
> تعرفى حاجة؟ ساعات كده الواحد بيفكر يعمل معاكى لقاء تبقى انتى الضيفة فيه, نعرف انتى بتجيبي الأسئلة والأفكار والتوافق بين الضيوف دا إزاي؟؟*


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهلااااا ازيك.... أيوة كده ناخد و نرد في المواضيع 
سعيدة إن إختياراتي بتعجبك ...

ههههههههههههه يعني الللي بعمله في الناس يتعمل فيا... ينفع كده برضه  :36 1 21: 
و الله يا أحمد ربنا بييسر و تقدر تقول العشرة هنا لها عامل تخليك تبقى عارف الناس اللي بتستضيفهم
يعني اللي ربى خير من اللي اشترى (بمناسبة الأمثال)  ::  ::  :: 



> حوار جميل جدا يا استاذة ريهام
> خصوصا انك طرحتى احداث مش كتير اللى يعرفوها هنا
> 
> مجهود فعلا مبذول 
> 
> استاذ معتز
> 
> مش عارف الواحد يقلك يا استاذ ولا يا متر اصل الواحد هايحتاجك كتير اوى
> الحقيقة مجهودك المبذول متميز جدا وملموس من الجميع  وخصوصا انه مجهود محاط بالابداع والاتقان
> ...


ازيك يا هيثم منورنا 
انا شاكرة لك رأيك الجميل ده و سعيدة ان الحوار عجبك
أصل لازم يكون فيه شئ جديد علشان مش تحس بتكرار و انت بتقرأ

يا سيدي فين ده ....ده الواحد بيجري علشان يلحق يظبط اللمسات الخيرةههههههههه
تابعنا انت بس و ربنا يستر من الحوسات

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> في البداية بشكرك مرة تانيه بوكي 
> وبشكر ابن طيبة لقبوله التواجد معي في هذا اللقاء الجميل الذي إزداد بريقا بوجوده
> كمان بشكر كل الأعضاء 
> وبتمنى مكنش زهقتهم لقائين في أسبوع واحد


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أنا اللي بشكرك يا أحمد بجد و سعيدة بتواجدك في الصحبة معنا :f: 

أنا عارفة اني زنقتك في الوقت بس انت كنت قد و قدود ربنا يبارك لك

و يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير و للخير

و أنتظر معك ردود ابن طيبة على تساؤلاتك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> إستمتعت كثيرا بهذا الحوار الرشيق بين أحمد ومعتز
> والذى أدارته ريهام بتميزها المعتاد
> ورمضان كريم


ازيك يا أحمد 
ربنا يخليك تسلم.. مش عارفة أقولك ايه بس بعد الكلام الجميل ده 
بجد كلام يشجع و يرفع من الروح المعنوية 

الصعيدي عادة مش بيتواجد في رمضان
نتمنى تواجده في أقرب فرصة ليشاركنا ان شاء الله 




> *كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> 
> 
> اختى العزيزة
> 
> بوكى 
> 
> اختيارك للاشخاص يدل على عمق هدفك 
> ...


ازيك يا اسكندراني منور الصحبة

يا رب يخليك تسلم ...
بالفعل يا اسكندراني الفترة الأخيرة من كتر الخلافات التي دوماً تظهر
ظن البعض اننا في حالة حرب مع بعضنا البعض في المنتدى
حبيت أوضح ان لأ ...هنا بنختلف و نتفق بس العلاقات الطيبة التي تكونت لا تتأثر
او ربما في بعض الأحيان يحدث لها خدوش خفيفة لكننا بنتجاوزها علشان بجد العشرة
و علاقاتنا الجميلة ببعض اللي بقى لها سنين ما شاء الله 
كل ده بيهزم الخلافات ...ياما قلنا مش داخلين و مش مشاركين و مش هنتعامل مع فلان و فلان و فلان
بس بعد كده من اول كلمة من فلان منهم الموقف بينتهي 
علشان كده لازم نتمسك بالشئ الطيب اللي جوانا

يا رب يقدرنا جميعاً و يجمعنا ما يفرقنا و يبعد عنا كل اللي عايزين يفرقونا

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> بوكي 
> ما أجمل اختياراتك وما أذكى أسئلتك 
> بجد بتقدري تطلعي كل اللي جوا ضيوفك 
> رمضان في المنتدى دائما أجمل بجواراتك 
> 
> ابن البلد وابن طيبة 
> حقيقى استمتعت بحواركما الأكثر من رائع وتعرفت على جوانب جميلة جديدة في شخصيتكما
> سعيد جدا بمتابعة حواركما 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
دكتور مصطفي أنا أسعد بتواجد حضرتك وإعجابك بالحوار
تقبل تحياتي دائما وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة وسلام 
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> سعدت بالتعرف أكثر وأكثر على الأستاذ العزيز معتز 
> والحقيقة يعنى وإجمالاً أن كل ما جاء بخطابه ليس بجديد علىّ 
> بل هو أقل بكثير من الملموس فى شخصيته من خلال العمل والتعامل...
> شخصية نبيلة وطيبة..ومن أحبه الله..أحبب فيه جميع خلقه..
> ..


*انا اللي باشكرك ندي علي كلماتك الطيبة*
*ما يصدر من القلب فانه يصل للقلب مباشرة*
*ادام علينا نعمة الاخوة في الله*
*

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *ابن طيبة.. 
> شخصية انا بحترمها جداً كان لي شرف التعرف عليه افتراضياً من خلال المنتدى ثم شخصياً وكان انطباعي واحد في الحالتين
> 
> *


*ربنا يكرمك نرمين*
*سعيد بكلماتك الطيبة دي*
*ربنا يديم المعروف*
*في حفظ الله*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> موتنى من الضحك يا أستاذ معتز 
> أستاذى وأخى العزيز أستاذ معتز
> بجد حوارك جميل جداااااااا
> وبجد حضرتك من الشخصيات اللى بكلمة تشجيع واحده منها بحس إنى أقوى
> وكمان سؤالك للأستاذ أحمد بجد مهم جدااا ومانكرش إنى ممكن حسيت كده أنا كمان
> بس بجد سؤال في محله واستمتعت برد أستاذ أحمد بيه جدااا
> ربنا يسعد أيامك


*هي دي الحقيقة يا ايمان*
*ناس ذوق ذوق بجد*
*و لولا كدنا كان زمنا جنب الشمس مش ورا الشمس*
*سعيد بتواجدك معانا في الصحبة الجميلة دي*
*اللي بادعو ربنا يديم علينا نعمة الحبة و الاخوة في الله*
*اللهم امين*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> لقاء جميل جدا يجمع ابن البلد بابن طيبة فى مساحة واحدة
> 
> ابن طيبة. أستاذ العزيز معتز, لقاء جميل جدا يحمل معانى رائعة عن الإخلاص لمكان وحبه, الحقيقة حضرتك من أكتر الاقلام اللى بتابعها وبحب أقرا لها لان مواضيعك بتكون متكاملة وفى الهدف زي ما بيقولوا. ربنا مايحرمنا من مواضيعك.
> أما عن موضوع مكتبة أبناء مصر...أنا فاكر فعلا حالة القلق اللى كانت حصلت بس ماكنتش متخيل أنها وصلت لمرحلة كبيرة زي دي...الحمد لله انها عدت على خير والا كنا عملنا صحبة رمضانية مع عيش وحلاوة لابن البلد وابن طيبة
> 
> *


*انا قريت الموضوع بتاعك في قاعة الصور اخر صورة تحفة عملتها خلفية لسطح المكتب*
*سعيد بجد بعودتك حمادو*
*انت عارف ان المنتدي ده ليه طعم خاص بتحس فيه انك في بيتك اللي لازم ترجع له تاني*
*
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> حوار جميل جدا يا استاذة ريهام
> 
> خصوصا انك طرحتى احدث مش كتير اللى يعرفوها هنا
> 
> مجهود فعلا مبذول 
> 
> استاذ معتز
> 
> مش عارف الواحد يقلك يا استاذ ولا يا متر اصل الواحد هايحتاجك كتير اوى
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يسعد ايامك يا هيثم*
*يا سيدي قول يا متر قول يا استاذ قول يا معتز بس مش هتفرق*
*المهم نشوفك منور المنتدي*
*سعيد جدا بمداخلتك دي*
*و اديك عرفت اهو ان طقم الادارة طالعة عينه في مشاكل جوه و بره المنتدي*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> في البداية بشكرك مرة تانيه بوكي 
> وبشكر ابن طيبة لقبوله التواجد معي في هذا اللقاء الجميل الذي إزداد بريقا بوجوده
> كمان بشكر كل الأعضاء 
> وبتمنى مكنش زهقتهم لقائين في أسبوع واحد 
> 
> كنت حابب أسأل وأوضح بعض الأمور
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انا اللي باشكرك يا احمد* 
*لانك تكون معانا في الصحبة دي و دي حقيقة*
*الحمد لله الواحد مش من النوعية اللي ممكن تغيب عشان تجدد نشاطها* 
*لكن من النوعية اللي بتفضل تشتغل لغاية لما تقع بجد* 
*في الحالة دي غصب عنا بنبعد لاننا بنكون تعبانين جسديا و لكن في اول فرصة بنرجع تاني*
*يمكن القاعات اللي باشرف عليها التاريخ و مصر التي بخاطري و حول العالم و المكتبة و القاعة العلمية* 
*كلها قاعات بتتسم مواضيعا بالجمود و موادها معظم الناس بتكون مستصعباها اللهم فيما عدا قاعة مصر التي في خاطري و قاعة حول العالم*
*عشان كده الواحد لازم يبذل مجهود مضاعف عشان تقدر تجذب الناس لقاعة زي التاريخ و قاعة زي العلمية* 
*لكن للاسف حتي بعد المجهود المضاعف دي بتحس بضعف الاقبال علي المواضيع*
*شيء طبيعي انك تقعد مع نفسك ساعات باقول العيب في الاعضاء اللي مش عايزة تقرا و ساعات باقول لا العيب فيك انت لانك مش عارف توصل للناس و صدقني ده من الحاجات اللي بتحبطني جدا اني مش عارف اوصل المعلومة للناس*
*الحمد لله هذا التقوقع او الانزواء ممكن ياثر علي انا اني ما اكتبش لكن عمره ما هياثر علي اني باحمل امانة الاشراف اللي بتلزمني اني اكون متواجد علي الاقل ساعة يوميا اتابع فيها القاعات اللي بتشرف عليها*
*و لو حسيت في يوم من الايام اني قصرت في ده اكيد لازم اشيل عبء الامانة دي من علي كتفي*

*بخصوص المجلة انت نسبت لي حاجة للاسف يا احمد انا مش حاسس بيها فعلا هاشعر بحالة التالق غير العادي لو قدرت انفذ 10% من اللي في دماغ فريق العمل و دماغي* 
*انا نفسي ان المجلة تكون كيان منفصل عن المنتدي و الا هنكون بنكرر نفسنا مرة في صورة المنتدي و مرة في صورة المجلة*
*و خليني اقولها لك بصراحة لولا وجود فريق العمل ده معايا كان زماني فشلت من زمان*
*استاذنا سيد ابراهيم*
*و استاذنا احمد جاد علام*
*و جيهان محمد علي*
*و سيد حسن*
*و نرمين شوقي*
*و ندي ادم* 
*و تغريد سامي*
*و لولي*
*و اسكندراني*
*و بوكي بوكي*
*و حسن عبدالحليم*
*يا رب ما اكونش نسيت حد*
*لولا الناس ده كانت معايا ما كنتش هاقدر استمر* 

*ندعو ربنا انه يوفقنا دائما لما يحبه و يرضاه*

*و انا علي استعداد للاجابة علي اي اسئلة تاني عايز تطرحها*

**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> إستمتعت كثيرا بهذا الحوار الرشيق بين أحمد ومعتز
> والذى أدارته ريهام بتميزها المعتاد
> وسعدت بوجود أستاذ عاطف هلال فى هذا الموضوع
> وقلقت كثيرا لتعذر الوصول للصعيدى
> ولولا أن الوقت متأخر لحاولت محادثته تليفونيا
> وسأفعل غدا إن شاء الله حتى أطمئن عليه
> وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير
> ورمضان كريم


منور الموضوع يا احمد
كل سنة و انت طيب
 :f2:

----------

